# L1.12 DOWNLOADING NOW!



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

L1.12 is downloading now. It started at about 5pm eastern time for me and it finished about 5:45.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, I also just received L1.12. Remember folks, no new features. Just a maintenance upgrade for L1.13 as per this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15481


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Well I think we all got it, whats it fix?


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

It fixes the Caller ID function so it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Danbo (Oct 3, 2002)

Caller ID still works here. And there are no, per se, fixes in this release.


----------



## kriv (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks like 1.12 has done me in as far as having only one tuner hooked up. I am waiting for a coworker to finish building a bracket to attach to the side of the house closer to the receiver, so that it would not be such a pain to add a second line to attach to the second tuner. I am now getting a new message when I do a switch check indicating that I have an invalid configuration and that the receiver won't work. All that I get is a pre-recoded event from channel 77upon startup and my recordings. the menu guide show no channels are info and is stuck on channel 0. I called Dish support and the guy tried to help me out but was stumped. He talked to advanced support and I guess that when they found out I didn't have a second tuner hooked up they didn't want to discuss my problem, althought they didn't know if the code change had anything to do with the second tuner. The first level support guy then tried to explain that you needed the two tuners to talk to the two hard disks and that I have been slowing losing channels for this past year since I didn't have the second tuner attached and that they finally all disappeared. I wonder if anyone else is lazy like me and never bothered to attach the second tuner? If so, I'm afraid they are going to have the same problem.


----------



## Kevin Elm (Feb 4, 2003)

1.12 is loading here too, no problems so far. Not pixellating on tuner 1, but the temp is only 109 F.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

He lied to you. For one thing, there are no two hard drives - there is just one 120MB one.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Wi[res out folks with just a single dish feed? What were they thinking? I have taken receivers traveling a couple times and wouldnt want to set up any more than absolutely necessary.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Everything I've heard from Dish is that you have to have both tuners hooked up or it won't work. Those of you who have only had one tuner hooked up have been doing something that wasn't supported. 

Yeah, the first level guy doesn't know what he's talking about with the hard drives, but I side with Dish on this one. They've always said you need to have both tuners connected, so they shouldn't waste their time troubleshooting problems for people who only connect one. Just my opinion.

Dennis


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

No a previous software upgrade enabled single tuner operatuion..!!!


----------



## 120inna55 (May 28, 2003)

Yep, since L1.12, I've lost my caller ID function, too.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If it required two tuners to be hooked up then if one was failing then that would sure cause some problems then I would think.


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

I lost caller ID on 1.11 and yes it still doesn't work on 1.12!!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sbturner _
> *I lost caller ID on 1.11 and yes it still doesn't work on 1.12!! *


I'm not sure if this will work for you or not but I also lost the use of the caller ID feature on my unit untill I erased some movies to 60 hours or so left on the HD then did a card pull then a check switch and it's been working now for about 3 weeks but when I get too around say 53 hours or so it stops working then back to step 1 
Good luck


----------



## 120inna55 (May 28, 2003)

Thank you sooooooo much, Chuck! I didn't have anything on the HDD, but I pulled the card and did a switch check, and voila!---Caller ID is back!  



Thanks again.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 120inna55 _
> *Thank you sooooooo much, Chuck! I didn't have anything on the HDD, but I pulled the card and did a switch check, and voila!---Caller ID is back!
> 
> Thanks again. *


Well I'm GLAD that it worked for you. 
I guess I'm not the only one with this problem and just hope dish can fix it.
Later Chuck.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed that recordings now have the name of the show on just previously? I don't have delay set for timers (0/0) buut everything our 721 records now has the name of the prior show on th elist. The recordings are fine, just can't tell what it actually is from the name????? This started on Fri morning (got L1.12 Thurs night).


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Randy_B _
> *Has anyone else noticed that recordings now have the name of the show on just previously? I don't have delay set for timers (0/0) buut everything our 721 records now has the name of the prior show on th elist. The recordings are fine, just can't tell what it actually is from the name????? This started on Fri morning (got L1.12 Thurs night). *


I haven't seen this at all. My recordings are showing the correct names (except for the ones padded more than 1 minute at the start).

Dennis


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Caller ID now back. Didn't re-boot or anything.


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

Has anyone seen this glitch? Whenever I hit 'record' while watching a show already in progress and then select 'manual user stop', I am never able to watch a prerecorded PVR event. It gives me some error message on the screen saying that I have to go to 'live mode' and cancel the recording just to be able to view something that was previously recorded. I have seen this glitch over the past few months so it isn't a new thing.

This needs to be fixed in the next software update.

Scott, 

Do you have this problem on L1.13? If so, could you please pass this bug onto the beta team so it can be fixed?


----------



## bobj (Jun 2, 2003)

L1.12 just downloaded itself on my 721. Forced the receiver to spontaneously reboot itself in the middle of a recording. Definitely *NOT* appreciated, at least timing-wise :-(

Shouldn't it be a bit smarter about when and how it does this?


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bobj _
> *Shouldn't it be a bit smarter about when and how it does this? *


You do realize you are talking about E* programmers here? Just be thankful that you haven't lost ALL of your recordings...


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

Now when my 721 records, it don't revert back to the channel where you left it. I'm a nascar fan and I will have it set to record the pre-race then the race, then when I turn it on there it is on the race because it had recorded the pre-race and left it on that channel.Before you can hit the ptv button to watch the pre-race you already know who is winning. It about got me in trouble the other night when I recorded the bunny channel and got up the next day, turned it on and there was the bunny channel on, instead of reverting back to the weather channel where I left it. I'm glad I turned it on first before someone else did.I'm not likeing 112, sure hope 113 fixes this.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

How about leaving it turned on when you record? Then it will use the other tuner to do the recording and leave the first tuner where you have it.

Dennis


----------

